# How much does the mother dogs temperament matter when choosing a puppy?



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all, I am due to visit a litter tomorrow (very excited!) but am a bit worried because the breeder has told me that the dam is shy around strangers and tends to hide when strangers come into the house. This is the first time I have bought from a breeder (my previous dogs were from rescue centres) so I decided to read up on it. It's all a bit confusing though-some books say that the mother is a likely projection of what the puppy will become. Is this true?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> Hi all, I am due to visit a litter tomorrow (very excited!) but am a bit worried because the breeder has told me that the dam is shy around strangers and tends to hide when strangers come into the house. This is the first time I have bought from a breeder (my previous dogs were from rescue centres) so I decided to read up on it. It's all a bit confusing though-some books say that the mother is a likely projection of what the puppy will become. Is this true?


Hmmmm well I am not an expert, but we read in the Perfect Puppy book:

Always see mum with the pups
Mum should be happy for you to be around her and the pups
Mum should be happy for you to handle the pups
If any sign of aggression or negative behaviour is shown, think twice as it could be inherent

So we went with these rules in our heads and luckily Binky's mum passed with flying colours 

lots of other people on here with mega more experience than me will prob be along shortly


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

nurture over nature...it always a battle....make sure you do see mum and that her hiding isnt just an excuse for her to not be there


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would be concerned. 
The Perfect Puppy book points are good.
When we got Kiki the breeder and Kiki's mum met us and we had a long chat while we were thoroughly checked out and we all went to see the litter together. Mum was gorgeous with a wonderful happy out going temperament and Kiki has grown up to be very similar.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldbe concerned too.Some dogs do change a little when they have pupsa nd can be a bit wary about having people look at and touch the pups but running and hiding is extreme and if she is that nervous the pups will pick up on this,tread carefully,go and see for yourself and if you think mum is very fearful then walk away x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your helpful replies. I have just read on a dog behaviourists website: 'never buy the puppy but buy the dog the puppy one day will be'. 

I will go and see the litter with all of your advice in mind. It will be so hard to walk away from the pups though if mum dog does turn out to be nervous. I guess it will be for the best.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I would be a little concerned as of course you would want to see pup with mum so you can tell all above board, although with a nervous mum it would almost be better to have the pup brought to you without mum as he/she would not see mum being nervous, also the early weeks are really important and most breeders start some kind of socialisation programme for the pups and if they met new people without negative experiences and you continued that it would probably turn out ok - but, it is a risk, there are plenty of pups being born with happy outgoing mums that would not have you worrying before you even bring puppy home - just try to let your head rule on this one when you visit.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I agree, mums temperament can be a good indicator of how her pups will be.
It could be an excuse to not have mum around( huge alarm bells)
Or she could be genuinely nervous. Even this I am afraid would make me walk away as some dogs can be fear aggressive. Not something you wish for your puppy.
Good luck though.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's really easy to let your heart rule your head but you have to go with you head on this one as previously said. We visited one breeder who just brought the pups to us then mum appeared at the patio window covered in filth! At that point I stood up and said we need to have a think about it! Pups seemed a little too pot bellied too, with poo stuck to them. When we went to jasper's breeder we saw the pups without mum in their whelping box and when the breeder let the mum in she was lovely came and fussed us then sat in with the pups and still let us fuss her! We also saw dad, At that point we put down a deposit! Mum clearly loved the breeder to which made me happy and jasper I feel has inherited that easy going friendly nature. Good luck x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you visit the breeder? How did it go?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Yay! What a relief! So I did go and visit the breeder in the end! Mum dog was absolutely gorgeous and WAS actually friendly! It turns out she was a rescue dog and sometimes can be a little weary of strangers for the first ten mins when they come into the house, but then gets used to them! As this is her first litter the breeder was worried about how she might be with strangers now that she has pups! All that worry for nothing!

She was great with her puppies and fed them with us in the room with her (in their front room  She looked really happy and well looked after so we were happy too! She took treats from my hand and even had a little play.

We are getting a little red boy from her litter, I'm SO EXCiTEd!!! (Can't even type!) only 2 weeks to go! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww so glad it worked out! How exciting.....a little red boy! Can't wait to see pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah good news, glad it all worked out. A red boy, we need pictures please. What are you going to call him?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that your visit went so well and you have a puppy coming homw soon.
Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about him


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Our little boy. Here goes hope this works....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww hope yummy is he!!!! Want one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry 'how' yummy...lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad the visit went well, he looks gorgeous, bet you can't wait.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet puppy boy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a Beautiful boy 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Our little boy. Here goes hope this works....


Ah blooming gorgeous!! how fab, he looks a bit like my ruby (red female american toy) who we pick up on Saturday!! How exciting!! X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ah blooming gorgeous!! how fab, he looks a bit like my ruby (red female american toy) who we pick up on Saturday!! How exciting!! X


Ah yes, just seen your pic of ruby! What a cutie! Looking forward to puppy antics and watching them grow up


----------

